

AT&T Archives: Similiarities of Wave Behavior (Bonus Edition) - tzs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DovunOxlY1k

======
tzs
Very informative visual explanation of:

    
    
       Reflection of waves from free and clamped ends
       Superposition
       Standing waves and resonance
       Energy loss by impedance mismatching
       Reduction of energy loss by quarter-wave
         and tapered-section transformers

